# It's got plants! Now I just need some fish ideas!



## Nate (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I finally got my 29 gallon planted! Today I bought 3 red crypts, 1 anubias, 4 dwarf sag. 6 bunches of red ludwigia, one clump of java moss and 2 java ferns.

I still haven't stocked it with fish but I have a few feeder goldfish in it to help it finish cycling. I plan on stocking it in a couple weeks.

The whole tank:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/Liserian/020.jpg

A closer view of the lower level (left):

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/Liserian/021.jpg

A closer view of the upper level (right):

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/Liserian/022.jpg
The red ludwigia in the back grow very fast and will soon reach the top of the tank and will provide a great hiding place for smaller fish.


I'm still looking for so tips on what fish to ad so if anyone has any ideas please let me know! :animated_fish_swimm

Thanks for looking!


----------



## michaelgerhart (Aug 29, 2010)

I started mine with live bearers (platies) to bring some color and make sure the tank was ready for more expensive fish. At the time, I was going to have angel fish as the show fish and thought the live bearers would help feed them. I am about a month into the process now and am adding angels as I find them. To me, an aquarium is like a personalized garden. I just have to have patience and allow the aquarium to grow in the direction I want. I have a 125 gal and currently have about 25 platies of various colors, several bushey nose placos and about nine 3 month old angels. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Egon (Aug 12, 2010)

I love the hill effect in your tank... having two levels really makes for an interesting tank (even before you fill it up with fish). 

I would suggest some bottom dwellers--cories or small loaches, maybe some kuhlis?--because I think it would be really interesting watching those guys go up and down your hill.


----------



## unclebernie (Sep 25, 2010)

That's going to be awesome when you get some fish in it. I really like the two levels that looks so good.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks awesome, wish I woulda thought of that!

I'd start with some livebearers just to add color and make sure the water is good before you get anything expensive. I think it would look awesome with some bottom dwellers aswell... maybe even a few shrimp to climb up and down that hill!


----------



## Chino (Feb 2, 2011)

The two tiers is and awesome idea!


----------

